# Super heavy Nightbringer for apoc



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

So here is my idea for a walker/hover super heavy for Necrons in apocalypse. The basic premise being since a C-tan can change its form and generally break the laws of reality, why not go giant size?.

Haven't figured out his apoc stats yet was mainly thinking of upping the ranges on his existing abilities and giving him a gargantuan creature statline as opposed to any new powers or anything.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! i love you!!!!! the c'tan back and kicking ass. very nice job by the way i love the modle +rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bugger Me! Thats huge!

Where did you find that thing? Its brillaint!


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Conversion based off of a generic dollar store action figure and lots of modeling putty.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is utter coolness Arch, just utter coolness.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

That is FREAKIN' Awesome!
The only critique I _can_ make is the face needs to be a bit more skull like.
Maybe if you cut the nose off?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you have WIP pics of that things? I want to see it form start to finish.... +rep for uberness.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

thats...just..... EPICLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Bonus thats brilliant not much else to say !!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! I don't know what else to say except I wouldn't want one of those coming at me!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW thats all that i can say!


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

"HAHA! Bring it on, little guardsman." 

"Oh God, a Nightbringer!" 

"Holy F***, GET AWAY FROM THAT GIANT MOTHER F****ER!" 

I love it man, just love it :victory:.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great model man, may the c'tan bless you with a new necrodemis body...:grin:
oh is that entire thing putty or did you use something, eg model, doll, as an amrature?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

word is that c'tan will only be able to be taken in apoc next go around. Great idea, great piecs of moceling. Going to be an awesome centerpiece for any necron force.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great man!! Good use of the things kickin around!


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the input.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

That is totally Awesome!


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks good. Got a before pic of the action figure?


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh woooow...
That is some good sculpting:victory:


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

> Looks good. Got a before pic of the action figure?


Unfortunately not, I can tell you however he was a ninja.

The Nightbringer couldn't stand the idea of a giant ninja wandering the galaxy so he absorbed him. :grin:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

holy mother of fuck! 

i REALLY like that model... infact i may like it more then the origional O_O

ten points!!!

+rep!!!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks truly awesome. What a star god should be. Would need updated rules for him, making him a gargantuan monster. However, I have to ask: What is with the little hat? On top of his hood? Am I the only one that sees that?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

how many scarabs are on his base?


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

The hat is supposed to be a crown and has been repainted to make it look more so. 
I was attempting to keep the pallet simple. By the way it looks better now.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

wow, very nice model! I love it, nice work with the modelling put and action figure, I couldn't even tell!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude that looks awesome! Well done


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

they don't come any bigger than that, at less I hope so:shok:


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to play against necrons......

GIANT C'TAN!!!

Very well done. By far the largest conversion I have ever seen.


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this was intentional, but the crown's shape sort of makes me think of one of the crowns that the egyptians used, the red one that had the white bowling pin one inside it. Since the necrons have a slight egyptian theme to them, that fits right in.

also...BY THE DARK GODS! RUN AWAY!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry but why did you bump such an old tread?


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, you're a genious. Great work.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great model, I'd have made the skin paler, more deathlike, but great model.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

dude that thing looks sweet very terrifying 
wait were did my marines go they were here a sec ago......

how many scarabs are on his base?
+rep


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks all but this is a rather old tread, private comments are probably better so as not to offend the netiquette inquisition.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Ace conversion work! I love the swarm-filled base too, that's a really nice touch and reminds of the matrix


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really huge. I love it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I fully understand that this is an old thread, but i think it is a testament to the quality of the project that it gets this kind of response. I joined this forum after this magnificent piece of work was created and i am pleased that i got the opportunity to see it. Outstanding


----------

